# one meal a day OK?



## herculesdad (Jun 4, 2007)

Hercules is currently eating 1/4 cup of dry food twice a day. He absolutely does not eat when he is alone so sometimes its hard to get him to finish (or even eat) his meal before I leave for work. I am thinking of going to 1/2 cup once a day at night after I come back from work. Any problems with this plan if I do this?

Hercules currently has two stool eliminations a day. Would this change his behavior? Will he only go once if I change his meal plan?


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup has always been a once-a-day meal girl. she's 8, so i'd say she's lived to tell about it LOL.

she does, however, poo about a gajillion times a day. it's never big poo, either LOL. methinks she just wants the "yay! good potty!" song and dance, and thus tries to ration out her poo.... is that even possible? LOL anything to keep her amused, right?

buttercup is just like little hercules... she won't eat if i'm not there to witness. so before i leave for work, i just leave her some cheerios on her pillow and that keeps her happy and dreaming of yummy treats when mommy comes back home  or at least that's what i tell myself. 

she's lived to be 8 and is doing just fine by doing this, so i'd say no harm, no foul. i have no doubt others will chime in otherwise.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter won't eat unless someone is in the room and while my husband is able to work from home most of the time, if we have to leave before he finishes we just leave the dish with the food in it. Then, when we get back and its still there we just add his dinner amount to that. I dont think once a day matters as long as its what your dog wants.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I think it depends on the individual dog. Toto gets yellow foamies (he vomits bile) if his tummy gets too empty so I don't think he would do well on one meal a day. Maybe if he is hungry enough he will eat the food if you leave it down? Or perhaps give him a good quality amount of canned food before you leave for work? 

Debbie


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

heini also get's ONE meal a day. 

plus some treats spread over the day.
I started giving him one meal a day, when he was 1 year old. as a puppy he had 3 a day, then later in the first year, two meals a day, and then I changed it to one meal a day.

he's fine with it :rochard:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If it works for him, sure. You might give a cookie in the morning just so there's a little something in the tummy for the day.

My Jonathan eats once every day or two. He's 10 years old now and has done that since we got him. He is perfect weight and no upset tummies. I just have mom give him a cookie every morning.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I've always heard that two meals are better for all dogs. I've always done it that way. Can you imagine if we only ate one meal a day. I feed two meals and a mid-day and evening snack. But my babies love to eat so their food is gobbled up right away. 

I wouldn't feel comfortable with them eating while I wasn't there just in case they choked or something. 

Perhaps you should try another food that maybe he'll like better or try some hand feeding for a while.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd like to hear what those with 3-4 lb dogs do as far as feedings. I tend to let them
graze as I'm always concerned about hypoglycemia and yellow foamies. I do find
Cosy eats more in the morning and then pieces throughout the day. She seldom 
eats at night anymore. Toy is just the opposite.
I do make sure they have a cookie before bedtime.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 15 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706768


> I've always heard that two meals are better for all dogs. I've always done it that way. Can you imagine if we only ate one meal a day. I feed two meals and a mid-day and evening snack. But my babies love to eat so their food is gobbled up right away.
> 
> I wouldn't feel comfortable with them eating while I wasn't there just in case they choked or something.
> 
> Perhaps you should try another food that maybe he'll like better or try some hand feeding for a while.[/B]



I feel the same way, about only eating once a day and anthropomorphize this on to Bonnie. She's happy with two meals a day plus a few snacks at bedtime, but it seems that a good portion of people (and dogs) are satisfied with one meal. I guess your dog will let you know.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I feed Jack & Jill twice a day. In the morning, they don't even touch their food before I've left for work, but when I get home, it's always gone. Then I feed them in the evening. Jack's 13 lbs. and Jill's 10 lbs. and I still feel nervous about only feeding twice a day, so I'd be a wreck if they were 3-5 lbs. and only eating once. I agree with leaving the food down and just adding to it in the evening. Even if she only ate a few pieces of kibble here and there, it's better than nothing.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 15 2009, 04:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706784


> I'd like to hear what those with 3-4 lb dogs do as far as feedings. I tend to let them
> graze as I'm always concerned about hypoglycemia and yellow foamies. I do find
> Cosy eats more in the morning and then pieces throughout the day. She seldom
> eats at night anymore. Toy is just the opposite.
> I do make sure they have a cookie before bedtime.[/B]


Izzy is 4lbs. 

I usually give her 1/2 cup of food in the morning as well as the other two bigger dogs. She doesn't need a whole 1/2 cup - wouldn't eat it on her own but her brothers eat from her dish too and I like to make sure she gets her share.

She grazes on it all day- a few kibbles here and there. Sometimes I hear her jump on the bed in the middle of the night with a couple of kibbles to snack on. (you can eat kibbles in my bed...or is it crackers?)

There is usually about 1/4 cup left in her dish in the morning which gets quickly polished off by her brother as soon as he comes in from outside - then I reload for the day and it starts all over. 

If I give them a raw dinner, they get that at night and it holds her for longer. She eats as much as her brothers when I give her raw and then she looks likes me after Thanksgiving dinner. :HistericalSmiley: 

Its weird though, even though the food goes down in the morning they all eat the bulk of it in the evening. I think they are waiting to see what I have for dinner cuz it might be better. 

Leslie


----------



## herculesdad (Jun 4, 2007)

I will go forth and try one meal a day then. I'll also give him some treats before I go so he has something in his stomach during the day. Funny little guy refuses to eat when he's alone (even if he's hungry) so I don't even bother leaving his food in his dish anymore. He does get the yellow foamies so I'll have to watch for signs. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jan 15 2009, 01:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706739


> I think it depends on the individual dog. Toto gets yellow foamies (he vomits bile) if his tummy gets too empty so I don't think he would do well on one meal a day.[/B]


I agree, it depends on each dog. Sparkey is the same and can not have empty stomach. I give him 4 meals a day and so far it is working. I have to make sure he doesn't get too chubby :blush:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (herculesdad @ Jan 16 2009, 01:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707232


> I will go forth and try one meal a day then. I'll also give him some treats before I go so he has something in his stomach during the day. Funny little guy refuses to eat when he's alone (even if he's hungry) so I don't even bother leaving his food in his dish anymore. He does get the yellow foamies so I'll have to watch for signs.
> 
> Thanks for the advice![/B]


You might want to ask your vet if you can give him some pepcid ac or a holistic blend of ginger/mint as a preventative for yellow foamies. Toto used to get them in the morning and I think it was because his tummy went without food too long from dinner to breakfast and that's what my vet recommended before bed time. However both of the T's now get a little treat at bedtime and now no more nasty yellow foamies.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i feed my 3 twice a day ..as my vet recomends it for small dogs ..once a day for big dogs :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I always fed my big dogs once a day in the summer, twice a day in the winter. But I've always fed my Maltese twice a day,with light snacks in between. Both vomit bile if their tummies get too empty for long. They're such chowhounds,they would eat 6 times a day if I let them.If they turn down a meal,I know they're not well, because they love to eat & always clean their bowls in seconds.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's a paragraph I copied from an article from the American Veterinary Medical Association site:



_Puppies
Feed a high quality diet designed for puppies. A wide variety of diets and formulations are available and your veterinarian should be your primary source of information as to the best choice for your puppy. The amount fed will vary with the type of food and the individual dog, but in general, should only be as much as the puppy can consume in 5 to 10 minutes at a given meal. Puppies are usually fed 3 times daily when between 6 and 12 weeks old, 2 times daily when 12 weeks to 6 months old, and may be fed 1 or 2 times daily when older than 6 months. For certain large breeds of dogs, your veterinarian may recommend that several smaller meals be fed rather than 1 large meal (even when your dog becomes an adult) because an association has been suggested between the consumption of large meals and a serious medical condition called gastric dilatation/volvulus or "bloat." _




Here's a link to the full article:


Link to Daily Care Article by the AVMA





Joy


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Yukki also gets one meal a day and has since he was about a year old. He is 5 now. I do give him treats periodically during the day and his "potty" time is very scheduled: once in the morning and once at night. I had to laugh at Hunter though because Yukki also will NOT eat unless I am in the room with him. He cracks me up!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

best to do 2 times a day as once a day for a small dog is way too long to wait i think. Can you feed him in morning and leave out with him what he does not eat when you leave? My demi is a slow eater too so I give her so much time and then pick it up but i put it down when i am getting ready and let her eat at her own pace


----------



## Graffs (Jan 22, 2009)

My dog gets one meal a day and I leave a little kibble lying around. he's grown from less than a pound to 5.5 pounds in less than 2 months that I've had him!


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

I was always used to feeding my dogs once daily but then I read on this forum about how they will throw up yellow bile if their stomach was empty. My past dogs always did that. Anyway I began feeding Sadie once daily and sure enough, she through up yellow bile! I started to feed her twice daily, the same amount but I just divided it in half and guess what, now throw ups!! Wish I had known this earlier.


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

I meant NO throw ups with the twice daily feedings.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 15 2009, 05:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706784


> I'd like to hear what those with 3-4 lb dogs do as far as feedings. I tend to let them
> graze as I'm always concerned about hypoglycemia and yellow foamies. I do find
> Cosy eats more in the morning and then pieces throughout the day. She seldom
> eats at night anymore. Toy is just the opposite.
> I do make sure they have a cookie before bedtime.[/B]


i free feed with Bianca.. she is 4 lbs. When she is in her playpen during the day while I am at work, she has food an water. I keep an eye on how much she eats though and its not a whole lot during the day.. maybe a couple mouthfuls.. She usually eats the majority of her food around 11pm.. which is weird i know.. but i think its because of my schedule.. i get home from work about 7:30pm and then i go work out and am not home til around 9.. when i get home, i play with bianca for a bit. get on the computer for a bit.. so I notice its always around 11pm that i am sitting on the couch relaxing watching tv.. and since Im not doing anything.. she goes o ver and starts eating.

janie


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

Lucy is about 2.5 pounds and is free fed. When we go on long car rides i used to not feed her and she's throw up foamies. Now I give her nutrical on car rides and she is fine.


----------



## herculesdad (Jun 4, 2007)

Here's an update on the one meal a day change.

Hercules is doing fine with his meal change. At first he didn't finish his one big meal as he was not used to it but now he can finish his meal in one sitting. I feed him at night couple hours before bedtime. Usually, he goes potty once after his meal and then once again when he wakes up. I give him a treat for doing his morning potty and then a treat or two when I leave so his stomach isn't too empty during the day.

He has not gotten the yellow foamies since changing to his new meal plan.

Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i wouldn't do one meal a day as that is a long time in between eating for a small dog


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My kids get treats in the morning when they come in from doing their pee pee's- I am in the process of cutting back on them. But I also leave out one bowl of dry kibble which they all share...and devour each day. Then around 4pm I give them each alittle bit of canned food - which they gobble.

no wonder these guys are putting weight on!!! :shocked:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I had always free-fed my pooches. When Missy became diabetic we were both forced to the 2 x day routine.

When I got Naddie I kept with the habit but she rarely touched her food in the AM. I decided to leave some kibble in the bowl "in case' but she always seemed to want her meal time to be at night.. so I went with it. 
I was told Quincy was a free-feeded so I followed thru. I quickly found he hardly touched thru the day... and ate when Naddie did.. so he too gets his meal at night. 
However both do get a doggie cookie in the AM another 1/2 one mid day.

I really didn't bother me which way we did it ... I just followed their lead as to what they seemed to prefer.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Buttons weighs 4#. I had always free fed dry until Little Bit, my Yorkie, started to get a little wide in the middle. Now I feed them separately. Buttons will eat Nature's Variety raw or Stella & Chewy's freeze dried in the morning but he is not interested at all in dry food. He will only eat it at night when he really gets hungry.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Since I work I free-feed when I am home. I leave a Kong ball with his dog food kibbles in it in his kennel when I go to work so that if he gets hungry during the day he can eat (it holds about 1/4 cup so I imagine that is plenty to satisfy him until I get home, since he only eats less than one cup per day anyway). Midis also gets a kong cylinder with Kong peanut butter in it everytime we leave the house and he is left in his kennel, plus of course, a full bowl of fresh water is always left with him. The result of all of this is that he runs happily into his kennel whenever he senses that we are about to leave. He can't wait to get his Kongs and never barks when we leave or barks when we come home and let him out of his kennel. I couldn't ask for a better situation with a 2 year old Maltese. We are very proud parents. 

Cyndi


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

When we first got Micky, I tried to split his feedings up into twice a day, like everyone here said it was a good idea. He didn't think so. I couldn't get him to eat in the morning. If he did eat in the morning I practically had to hand feed him. So I tried free feeding, but he just picked. What really seems to work is feeding in the evening when I get home. I leave the kibbles out all day, just in case he gets hungry, and i do think he nibbles, but only one or two kibbles at a time because I can hardly tell he's touched it, but at least it gives me peace of mind that he's not starving while I'm at work. But as soon as I get home I pick up whatever kibble is left and mix that with a quarter of a can of food (5 or 6 oz cans) and that's dinner. It seems to work well.


----------

